# Does anyone know where I can buy some aspic?



## chefchito (Nov 10, 2003)

I need some aspic for my own personal use, and I can't find any. Does anyone know where I can get some aspic powder online?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just use gelatin made with clarified stock,almost the same thing.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i wouldnt know were to buy it in the US, but i do have a recipe....,

Will post it within the next couple of days, and it is in metric.

Hooroo

Nick


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ahh, yes, sorry about the delay

Aspic Jelly Recipe - Classical Way

Stock

1 pigs head
2000g Pigs trotters
2000ml water
mirepoix
bouquet garni

Clarification

300g beef shin
2 egg whites
mirepoix
bouquet garni
40g Leaf gelatine
1000ml stock

Method

1) Prepare stock
2) Combine minced beef shin, fine cut mirepoix and egg 
white
3) Add a little stock to bind and mix well
4) Add the remaining stock
5) Place on stove, stir occaisionally before it reaches boiling 
point
6) Do Not stir once it reaches boiling point
7) Simmer for 3 hours
8) Strain carefully through a muslin cloth
9) Add the soaked leaf gelatine 
10) Check the consistency of the finished product

Obviously this recipe is not kosher or halal, but anyway....

Nick.


----------

